# mashita dvd-ram uj850s driver



## joeythebarber (May 19, 2007)

Bought an acer aspire notebook, wiped out windows vista to put xp on it. Now I need a driver for a Mashita dvd-ram uj850s, sticker on laptop also says: DVD -Super Multi double layer (support dvd +/-R Double Layer/DVD+/- RW
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, Have you visited
http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/downloads.html
If not, have a look there.
Houndog:wave:


----------

